# Авиация > Современность >  Сбитие грузинского БПЛА

## Lupus Sapiens

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7358761.stm

Собственно, вопрос не о том, монтаж это или подлинная запись. Интересно, что за тип? Все говорят - МиГ-29, но сдается мне, что оно больше смахивает на "сушку". В вираже видно, что корневые наплывы и само крыло как у Су-27 (на мой ламерский взгляд :)). Пуск ракеты - с законцовки крыла, где у 29-го пусковой нет, а у 27 - есть. Ну и кили - угол развала и высота больше смахивают на суховские, чем на микояновские... Что скажут спецы?

----------


## An-Z

у Су-27 кили строго вертикальны, на ЛА, что на видео они с небольшим развалом и Су-27 более "крылатый".. При виде спереди у Су-27 и МиГ-29 мотогондолы разнесены на заметное расстояние, а на видео ВЗ практически прижаты к фюзеляжу...
:) подозреваю, что это вставлена картинка из LockOn какого нибудь..

----------


## BratPoRazumu

что-то "меня терзают смутные сомнения"...
сомнение номер раз - не доводилось слышать о боевом дежурстве истребителей в зоне грузино-абхазского конфликта.
сомнение номер два - время. ближайшие МиГи базируются, ЕМНИП, в Приморско-Ахтарске. даже при условии постоянного радиолокационного контроля от момента обнаружения (взлет, полет в район цели, поиск, опознавание, получение разрешения на применение оружия) до применение средств поражения пройдет столько времени, что беспилотник давно уйдет 
сомнение номер три - а что собственно снимал БПЛА? побережье со стороны моря. тут одно из двух - или грузины готовятся высаживать морские десанты, или они снимали рекламный фильм про курорты побережья Кавказа
сомнение номер четыре - маневр и ракурс атаки
сомнение номер пять - пуск чуть ли не с законцовки
сомнение номер шесть - а зачем ракета? ГСН не очень-то любят захватывать "поршневики", да и стоит ракета побольше чем снаряды к пушке...

----------


## [RUS] MK

Просто очередной гон одного маленького, но очэнь гордого народа.  :Mad:  Живут чуть ли не хуже всех стран бывшего СССР, а выкалупываються-то...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ramirezzz_x

Грузины говорят, самолет с Гудауты взлетел

----------


## Советский дед

> что-то "меня терзают смутные сомнения"...
> ...
> - а зачем ракета? ГСН не очень-то любят захватывать "поршневики", да и стоит ракета побольше чем снаряды к пушке...


В сегодняшних Известиях вообще намекают на Ф15-Ф18 -
*Летчик МиГ-29 сделал все, чтобы его заметили*"У Абхазии таких самолетов нет. ВВС республики имеют два учебно-тренировочных L-39 чешского производства. Зато самолеты такого класса есть у Румынии (20 штук), Болгарии (24 штуки) и Украины (90 штук). Истребитель любой из этих стран мог не только добраться за короткое время до побережья Абхазии, но и вернуться назад, на базу. А мог быть и вообще американский истребитель F-15 или F-18 турецких ВВС. На видео ведь видны только "два киля". Дальность полета "МиГа" - 1,5 тысячи километров (Черное море в самом широком месте - 250 км), а его ракеты класса "воздух-воздух" летают не менее чем на 100 км. Теоретически истребитель мог "завалить" беспилотник, вообще не показываясь в поле зрения. Есть ли у грузинских ВВС МиГ-29 - не известно. В свое время несколько таких истребителей продала Молдавия. Кому - не ясно. Во вторник российский МИД задался вопросом: а что, собственно, делал грузинский разведчик в зоне конфликта, где полеты запрещены? (Возможно, поэтому грузины молчали об инциденте сутки.) "

----------


## Mad_cat

> или F-18 турецких ВВС


ВВС Турции не располагают Ф18




> а его ракеты класса "воздух-воздух" летают не менее чем на 100 км.


ну, дальность пуска Р27 ограничена БРЛС МИГа

Помимо уже упомянутых странностей мне показался странным след от ракеты. Это просто факел какой-то! Ни разу не видел такого

----------


## AC

> сомнение номер два - время. ближайшие МиГи базируются, ЕМНИП, в Приморско-Ахтарске....


Нету их там уже...  :Smile:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Нету их там уже...


Порезали что ли?  :Confused:  или перебазировали?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

да, могучую траву курят в "Известиях" :Wink: 



> ...ВВС республики имеют два учебно-тренировочных L-39 чешского производства...


трудно внешне "элку" с 29-м перепутать...



> ...Зато самолеты такого класса есть у Румынии (20 штук), Болгарии (24 штуки) и Украины (90 штук). Истребитель любой из этих стран мог не только добраться за короткое время до побережья Абхазии, но и вернуться назад, на базу...


ага, не замеченный радиолокационными станциями (в т.ч. ГА) и экипажами гражданских самолетов - над Черным морем хватает трасс, да и рядом с Абхазией аэропорт Адлер



> ...А мог быть и вообще американский истребитель F-15 или F-18 турецких ВВС...


см. выше



> ... а его ракеты класса "воздух-воздух" летают не менее чем на 100 км. ...


какая дивная новость для вероятного противника! ведь поверят, что сблизившись на 100 км можно будет опасаться только пушки и тарана... экая ловкая дезинформация  :Biggrin: 



> ...В свое время несколько таких истребителей продала Молдавия. Кому - не ясно.


ЕМНИП, в США они "всплыли"

----------


## AC

> В сегодняшних Известиях вообще намекают на Ф15-Ф18 -
> *Летчик МиГ-29 сделал все, чтобы его заметили*


Глупейшая статья

----------


## AC

> Порезали что ли?  или перебазировали?


перевооружили полк на Су-25

----------


## juky-puky

> сомнение номер раз - не доводилось слышать о боевом дежурстве истребителей в зоне грузино-абхазского конфликта.


- В смысле: не было рекламы на центральных российских телеканалах: "Теперь российские истребители встали на боевое дежурство в Абхазии!"?  :Biggrin: 



> сомнение номер два - время. ближайшие МиГи базируются, ЕМНИП, в Приморско-Ахтарске. даже при условии постоянного радиолокационного контроля от момента обнаружения (взлет, полет в район цели, поиск, опознавание, получение разрешения на применение оружия) до применение средств поражения пройдет столько времени, что беспилотник давно уйдет


- Поэтому они и базируются гораздо ближе - в самой Абхазии. 



> сомнение номер три - а что собственно снимал БПЛА? побережье со стороны моря. тут одно из двух - или грузины готовятся высаживать морские десанты, или они снимали рекламный фильм про курорты побережья Кавказа


- Грузины готовятся высаживать морские десанты.



> сомнение номер четыре - маневр и ракурс атаки


- Абсолютно нормальные - снизу, на фоне неба, цель гораздо лучше отслеживается. (Главное - чтобы солнце было в стороне)



> сомнение номер пять - пуск чуть ли не с законцовки


Это мог быть МиГ-29М:



или Су-27:





> сомнение номер шесть - а зачем ракета?


- А для верности. Для надёжности. Чтобы подранков не оставлять.



> ГСН не очень-то любят захватывать "поршневики"


- С расстояния в несколько сот метров - захватит и поршневик.



> да и стоит ракета побольше чем снаряды к пушке...


- Из пушки и промазать можно, если не тренируешься постоянно...

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> - В смысле: не было рекламы на центральных российских телеканалах: "Теперь российские истребители встали на боевое дежурство в Абхазии!"? ...


в смысле не слышал такого от знакомых, в т.ч. проходящих службу в частях ВВС в регионе Северного Кавказа



> - Поэтому они и базируются гораздо ближе - в самой Абхазии. ...


в самой Абхазии базируется отряд вертолетов из состава 55-го полка (из Кореновска), обеспечивающий действия миротворческих сил



> - Грузины готовятся высаживать морские десанты....


ага, у них пара эскадр БДК в заначке на черный день



> - А для верности. Для надёжности. Чтобы подранков не оставлять....


тогда для верности и надежности сразу нужно было несколько ракет пускать. а атаковать силами до ИАД :Biggrin: 



> - Из пушки и промазать можно, если не тренируешься постоянно...


промазать из чего угодно можно. в том числе и применяя ракету с активной ГСН

----------


## FLOGGER

Это не мог быть МИГ-29М, потому что такого ероплана нет.

----------


## Igor_k

Извините,Юки,вы представляете,какой шум поднял бы ваш тезка,появись в Абхазии российские Миг-29?

----------


## Mad_cat

> Это мог быть МиГ-29М:
> или Су-27:


Откуда?



> Грузины готовятся высаживать морские десанты.


С какой целью? Напасть на ВС Абхазии и российских миротворцев. Это будет политическим самоубийством для команды Саакашвили и физическим для десанта. Каких целей можно теоретически добиться совсем непонятно.

----------


## AC

> Это мог быть МиГ-29М


Да это "дымопускалки" там у него (который со звездой на "спине")...
 :Smile:

----------


## Uncle_Bu

> что-то "меня терзают смутные сомнения"...
> ...


Как и брата по разуму у меня есть вопрос по этому поводу. Первый заключается в следующем. На всех АСП стоят системы дальнего взведения дабы изделие свой самолет не долбануло. У УР ступень предохранения последняя насколько помнится снимается когда двигатель перестает работать, т.е. через 10-15 сек(отсюда и ограничение минимального расстояния при стрельбе ракетой). А по видео вроде как шлейф дыма до момента столкновения с целью идет. Вот вопрос раз. 
Потом по опыту испытаний "Пчелы" в Ахтубинске в конце 80-х годов стало ясно, что ракета против ДПЛА малоэффективна. Там пуляли в нее Су-27 и Ми-24. Точно также как и стрельба по АДА. Лучше пушка. 

И еще нет ли у кого ссылочки на внешний вид "живого" ДПЛА который упал в Абхазии.
С уважением,

----------


## Советский дед

> И еще нет ли у кого ссылочки на внешний вид "живого" ДПЛА который упал в Абхазии.
> С уважением,


Вроде тут есть - http://http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermes_450

----------


## Холостяк

Россия готовит счет Грузии за израсходованную ракету "В-В", топливо, там транспортные расходы, прогон МиГ-29, работу наземных служб, аренда аэродрома, багажные расходы...... Вообщем по подсчетам получается, при взаимном компенсировании сумм по стоимости за БПЛА, что Грузия еще должна России...

----------


## AC

"*...Глава МВД Грузии ВАНО МЕРАБИШВИЛИ ... в ... интервью спецкору "Ъ" ОЛЬГЕ Ъ-АЛЛЕНОВОЙ прокомментировал инциденты с "беспилотниками", рассказал о перспективах российско-грузинских отношений, ... а также о том, будет ли война в Абхазии.*

*— То, что сейчас происходит между Абхазией и Грузией, можно назвать войной?*
— Шаги Путина за последние месяцы его президентства — это объявление оккупации двух частей территории Грузии. 

*— Над Абхазией было сбито, по данным абхазской стороны, семь беспилотных самолетов Грузии. А власти Грузии утверждают, что только два. Почему такая нестыковка?*
- Мне трудно сказать, откуда взялись эти пять "беспилотников". Мне кажется, что абхазы об этом говорят, чтобы поднять дух своих людей. И еще я думаю, что после того как впервые был сбит российским МиГом наш беспилотный самолет, российские власти приняли решение в следующий раз продемонстрировать, что сбит он ПВО Абхазии. Русские сами поняли, что допустили большую ошибку, когда их самолет открыто сбил грузинский самолет над территорией Грузии. Однако я уверен, что второй самолет был сбит тоже российскими ПВО. А все следующие сбитые самолеты они придумали, чтобы смазать эффект от первой атаки. 
У нас есть видеозапись той атаки, когда российский МиГ взлетел с российской военной базы. Наши эксперты считают, что это МиГ, хотя некоторые говорят, что это Су. Это не важно, потому что таких серьезных самолетов у абхазов нет. 

*— Но ведь абхазские власти не раз говорили, что сами закупают самолеты и технику.*
— Они сейчас закупили "Бук-1M". Багапш об этом заявил. Это зенитный ракетный комплекс среднего радиуса действия. Он позволяет покрывать 35 км воздушного пространства. ПВО такого класса в мире есть только у 25 государств. И вот такой "Бук" "купили" абхазы. И он находится сейчас в Гальском районе. 

*— А у вас такого вооружения нет?*
— Есть и посерьезнее. У нас есть для этого возможности. 

*— Но у абхазов тоже есть деньги.*
— Вы так говорите об Абхазии, как будто это отдельное государство! Абхазия — это официально непризнанная территория, анклав, где, по признанию мирового сообщества, произошла этническая чистка. Если у них и есть деньги, то исключительно из России. Россия дает им деньги и оружие, чтобы они боролись против нас. Стоимость одной системы "Бук" минимум $150 млн. У вас не возникает вопрос: почему такое оружие есть у Абхазии? 

*— В смысле, почему у них есть такое дорогое оружие?*
— Дело даже не в цене. Никто не сможет купить это оружие на рынке. Это очень серьезное средство ПВО. Помните, когда украинская ПВО сбила израильский самолет? Это был "Бук". 

*— Значит, он может сбивать и ваши самолеты?*
— Они могут сбивать все на высоте 25 км. Наши пассажирские самолеты летают на высоте 10 км, военные — 15-20 км. У Абхазии сейчас больше вооружений, чем у Сирии. 

*— Значит, вы считаете, что Абхазия готовится к войне?*
— Разумеется. Точнее, не абхазы готовятся, а русские заставляют их готовиться к войне. 

*— Зачем?*
— Если будет война, если будет хоть один выстрел со стороны Грузии, Грузия не станет членом НАТО. 

*— Думаете, это равноценный обмен?*
— Но это реально! Если там будут военные действия, ясно, что Грузию не примут в НАТО. И русские это отлично знают. Невозможно будет достигнуть консенсуса в европейских странах—членах НАТО, чтобы они приняли в свои ряды государство, в котором стреляют. Все проблемы между Грузией и Россией начались после того, когда реальным стало вступление Грузии в НАТО. А для России это очень серьезная проблема. Если Грузия станет членом НАТО, это будет реальный канал транспортировки энергоресурсов в обход России. И я думаю, в планы России входят военные действия в Абхазии, чтобы гарантировать невступление Грузии в НАТО. То, что у России такие планы, для нас проблема. 

*— Вы боитесь, что Кремль добьется своего?*
— В Кремле лет шесть-восемь тому назад написали план, как сделать так, чтобы Грузия не вошла в НАТО. И все происходит по этому плану... Мы будем развиваться — вопреки всему".

*Целиком здесь:*
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=896961
(С) Ъ

----------


## Artem2

> Глава МВД Грузии ВАНО МЕРАБИШВИЛИ ... в ... интервью спецкору "Ъ" ОЛЬГЕ Ъ-АЛЛЕНОВОЙ: "...Помните, когда украинская ПВО сбила израильский самолет? Это был "Бук".


Вообще-то это была С-200  :Cool:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Вообще-то это была С-200


Угу. И вот это: "У Абхазии сейчас больше вооружений, чем у Сирии. ". Хи-хи :).

----------


## AC

> Угу. И вот это: "У Абхазии сейчас больше вооружений, чем у Сирии. ". Хи-хи :).


Ну, тут то понятно, что он хотел сказать -- что Сирии эти самые супер-пупер "Буки" только обещают, а Абхазия, мол, их уже получила...  :Smile:

----------


## Artem2

Вот этот момент тоже был неплох:



> ...*— Но у абхазов тоже есть деньги.*
> — Вы так говорите об Абхазии, как будто это отдельное государство!

----------


## Mad_cat

> и использовать её как аэродром подскока сам Бог велел...


почему именно для подскока, что мешает им там "поселиться"?




> По скорости, по величине отметки,


по этим признакам можно определить, что самолет тактической авиации, но тип и класс... :Eek: 




> — А у вас такого вооружения нет?
> — Есть и посерьезнее. У нас есть для этого возможности.





> Наши пассажирские самолеты летают на высоте 10 км, военные — 15-20 км.





> У Абхазии сейчас больше вооружений, чем у Сирии.





> Дело даже не в цене. Никто не сможет купить это оружие на рынке.





> Помните, когда украинская ПВО сбила израильский самолет? Это был "Бук".


 :Smile:  :Tongue:  :Biggrin: 

интересно, он сам до этого дошел или ему те самые "эксперты подсказали"?

----------


## juky-puky

> почему именно для подскока, что мешает им там "поселиться"?


- А зачем тащить туда целую кучу всго для обслуживания самолётов, которые могут понадобиться только эпизодически? Это очень нерентабельно. Совершенно дурные, ненужные расходы.



> по этим признакам можно определить, что самолет тактической авиации, но тип и класс...


- Если некий ЛА летит _вне трасс_ со скоростью 1000 км/час, понятно, что это не Ан-26...  :Smile:

----------


## timsz

> - Если некий ЛА летит _вне трасс_ со скоростью 1000 км/час, понятно, что это не Ан-26...


Ту-95?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Котков Андрей

> Вообще-то это была С-200


Да и самолет был вообще-то не изральским, а российским Ту-154, летевшим из Израиля.

----------


## juky-puky

> Ту-95?


- Ещё при этом величина отметки и высота полёта (например, на 5000 метрах Ту-95 на 1000 км/час не пойдёт).

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Что мешает тому же МиГ-29 на 5000 лететь со скоростью 350  :Rolleyes:  ?. Удобно, кстати, помедленнее-то - низкоскоростную цель атаковать. И хоть обопределяйтесь :). Может, это там Л-410 нарезает :).

----------


## Mad_cat

Что-то я не нашел в отчете никаких упоминаний о скорости и высоте. А мимо трасс может лететь любой военный самолет.

----------


## AC

"Грузия приняла решение о приостановке всех полетов беспилотных самолетов-разведчиков над зоной грузино-абхазского конфликта после публикации доклада Миссии ООН по наблюдению в Грузии заявил журналистам постпред республики при ООН Ираклий Алалсания после окончания заседания Совета Безопасности ООН, созванного по просьбе Тбилиси.
...
Алалсания уточнил, что Тбилиси может возобновить полеты, «если возникнет угроза».
По его словам, на заседании СБ ООН делегации Бельгии, Франции и США поддержали мнение Тбилиси о том, что инцидент 20 апреля является актом агрессии со стороны России по отношению к Грузии".   // РИА «Новости»
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lastnews/2..._1225584.shtml

----------


## Artem2

31 мая на территорию Абхазии вступили части железнодорожных войск России. По сообщению правительства РФ, это сделано с гуманитарными целями. Хотя пока еще не поступали сообщения о том, что передовые части железнодорожных войск вступили в бой с грузинскими войсками, грузинское руководство заявило, что ввод железнодорожных войск России является поощрением этнических чисток и сепаратизма. Об этом сказал председатель временной парламентской комиссии по восстановлению территориальной целостности Грузии Шота Малашхия. Он сообщил также, что России придется покинуть территорию Абхазии, а если она этого не сделает, то будет признана агрессором. В заключение депутат пригрозил абхазам возобновлением пролетов беспилотных самолетов-шпионов.

----------


## Artem2

31.05.2008 года

Сообщение Управления пресс-службы и информации МО РФ.

В соответствии с решением Президента Российской Федерации об оказании гуманитарной помощи Республике Абхазия и в связи с обращением правительства республики в настоящее время организована работа по восстановлению дорожных направлений и инфраструктуры, в которой принимают участие подразделения и спецтехника Железнодорожных войск РФ (без вооружения).

----------


## AC

> 31.05.2008 года
> Сообщение Управления пресс-службы и информации МО РФ.
> В соответствии с решением Президента Российской Федерации об оказании гуманитарной помощи Республике Абхазия и в связи с обращением правительства республики в настоящее время организована работа по восстановлению дорожных направлений и инфраструктуры, в которой принимают участие подразделения и спецтехника Железнодорожных войск РФ (без вооружения).


МИД Грузии расценил ввод железнодорожных войск Минобороны России в Абхазию как подготовку к военной интервенции этой территории.
В субботу, по сообщениям СМИ, на территорию Абхазии вошли подразделения железнодорожных войск России. Министр иностранных дел Абхазии Сергей Шамба сообщил, что власти непризнанной республики обращались к России с просьбой о восстановлении участка железной дороги и введение этих подразделений было запланировано.
«На восстановление железных дорог не нужны войска, если не идет подготовка к военной интервенции», - заявил на специальном брифинге в субботу заместитель министра иностранных дел Грузии Григол Вашадзе.
По его словам, в МИД Грузии приглашен посол России в Тбилиси, которому в связи с этим фактом будет передана нота протеста.   // РИА «Новости» 
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lastnews/2..._1225786.shtml

----------


## AC

*МИД РФ -- Грузии: МиГ-29, как известно, наводят на БПЛА голосом с земли, и где ваша запись этих переговоров?*  :Biggrin: 
4 июня 2008 /РИА Новости/ 
"Факт нарушения российским самолетом воздушной границы Грузии не установлен и документально не подтвержден, что позволяет российской стороне предположить нахождение в воздушном пространстве военного самолета любой государственной принадлежности, вплоть до самой Грузии", - говорится в сообщении департамента информации и печати МИД РФ. 
Над Абхазией 20 апреля был сбит грузинский беспилотный летательный аппарат. Грузия настаивает на том, беспилотник был сбит российским истребителем, а также что этот инцидент представлял собой акт агрессии России против Грузии. 
В МИД РФ отметили, что представленные грузинской стороной выводы о причастности российского военного самолета к инциденту базируются в основном на видеозаписи атаки самолета, сделанной камерой беспилотного аппарата-разведчика, и на неких "картинках" наземного радара. 
"Их достоверность вызывает у российской стороны серьезные сомнения", - отметили в российском внешнеполитическом ведомстве. 
"Качество упомянутых видеоматериалов не позволяет даже с небольшой степенью вероятности идентифицировать тип и государственную принадлежность этого самолета (не случайно специалисты США и Великобритании до сих пор не в состоянии определить, был ли это СУ-27 или МИГ-29)", - говорится в сообщении. 
"В отрывочном фрагменте видеозаписи явно прослеживается монтаж трех различных эпизодов, что подтверждается невозможностью привязки к местности района событий, резкой сменой метеоусловий и степени освещенности, а также малой скоростью сближения самолета с беспилотником", - отметил МИД. 
В российском внешнеполитическом ведомстве отметили, что продемонстрированная на компьютере запись нечитаема и не может анализироваться. Кроме того, в материалах расследования нет данных перехвата радиообмена между летчиком и наземным пунктом управления, осуществлявшим наведение, без которого успешная атака воздушной цели современным истребителем практически невозможна, говорится в документе. 
"В итоге грузинской стороне была адресована просьба предоставить все имеющиеся у нее материалы и свидетельства, связанные с инцидентом 20 апреля, в первую очередь упомянутую видеопленку и данные РЛС, для их соответствующей проверки российскими специалистами. Только в этом случае расследование может носить объективный характер", - сообщает министерство. 
МИД РФ в очередной раз напомнил, что полеты грузинских беспилотных самолетов над зоной безопасности нарушают Московское соглашение о прекращении огня и разъединении сил от 14 мая 1994 года и идут вразрез с настоятельным призывом Совета безопасности ООН воздерживаться от любых актов насилия или провокаций".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1212570099

----------


## Bear

Из заключения Миссии ООН: _"Изучив представленные данные грузинских радаров и сопроводительную к ним видеозапись (которую грузинская сторона представила в полном объеме на DVD, включая 12-секундную съемку, не вошедшую в обнародованный видеорелиз), эксперты ООН пришли к выводу, что на пленке заснят истребитель МиГ-29 или Су-27, сбивающий ракетой ближнего радиуса действия пролетающий неподалеку беспилотный самолет-разведчик. Точнее марку истребителя эксперты ООН определить не смогли из-за плохого качества видеозаписи. При этом, по данным радаров, истребитель после инцидента направился в сторону российской границы. "Исходя из отсутствия неопровержимых доказательств обратного, мы можем заключить, что этот самолет принадлежал российским ВВС", - говорится в докладе.
При этом определить место вылета самолета, сбившего грузинский беспилотник, эксперты ООН по предоставленным им данным не смогли. Теоретически он мог вылететь из Краснодара, однако в докладе отмечается, что до места инцидента истребитель тогда должен был пролететь 366 км в один конец, а затем вернуться, что находится на пределе его максимальных возможностей дальности полета 700 км."_

Лично у меня возникают следующие вопросы:
1. Если даже "эксперты" по предоставленным данным не смогли определить тип самолета, почему Грузия с первого дня утверждала, что это именно МиГ-29? И если эксперты не могут выбрать между МиГом и Су, почему бы не расширить список кандидатов?
2. Что это за данные радара, по которым невозможно определить, откуда самолет прилетел и куда ушел? Что эти данные вообще дают в этой ситуации? Анализировались ли данные других радаров ПВО, контролирующих этот район?
3.Фраза "Исходя из отсутствия неопровержимых доказательств обратного, мы можем заключить, что этот самолет принадлежал российским ВВС", вообще убивает. У нас в ООН презумпцию невиновности отменили уже?
То есть по сути получается следующее: неизвестный самолет (тип не установлен) прилетел неизвестно откуда и сбил беспилотник, затем удалился "в сторону" границы России. И на основании этого именно Россия должна почему-то "неопровержимо доказывать", что это был не ее самолет?!
Я запросто допускаю. что наши могли принять в этом участие. Но сама ситуация чем дальше, тем больше начинает напоминать  мне хорошо спланированную провокацию. Как тут верно заметили, если бы наши действительно сбили беспилотник, проще и правильнее было бы сказать: ну да, сбили, мы предупреждали много раз, что незачем там летать. И никто не смог бы раздуть из этого скандал.
МиГ-29 (а это все-таки МиГ, ИМХО) мог запросто прилететь из Турции (сомневаюсь. чтобы Азербайджан и тем более Армения приняли бы в этом участие). У наших "потенциальных партнеров" имеется в наличии достаточно 29-х, чтобы втихаря перекинуть один в Турцию и отснять киношку. Этим объясняется и то, что Грузия сразу знала, что это именно МиГ-29.
Могло быть и еще проще. Почему-то не последовало никакой реакции на заявление МИДа РФ о том, что пейзаж отличается от того, который должен был быть в той местности. Что стоит нашим израильским друзьям  отснять свое кино, имея и собственный МиГ, и беспилотник? Кадры настолько "показательны", истребитель так старательно влезает в кадр, закладывая крутой вираж, что поневоле задумаешься о мастерстве "актера" и оператора, потративших, наверняка, не один дубль.
Дальше киношка передается в Грузию и после очередного объявления абхазов о сбитии беспилотника своими ПВО, начинается раздувание скандала, когда все предопределено: заявления, заключение экспертов о причастности Росии, обсуждение в Собезе ООН.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это уже начинает напоминать историю с KAL-007.

----------


## AC

> Это уже начинает напоминать историю с KAL-007.


ЭТО НАПОМИНАЕТ ЦИРК В ТЕАТРЕ...  :Biggrin: 

*Встреча с президентом Грузии Михаилом Саакашвили
6 июня 2008 года, Санкт-Петербург, Константиновский дворец*

*Д.МЕДВЕДЕВ:* Михаил Николаевич, рад возможности встретиться с Вами и пообщаться. Вчера был в Германии, разговаривал с германскими коллегами. Они волнуются о судьбе российско-грузинских отношений. Считаю, что мы сами способны решить все вопросы, которые на сегодняшний день существуют, преодолеть сложности, которые имеются, и выстроить отношения на длительное время вперёд. Как думаете?
*М.СААКАШВИЛИ:* Совершенно с Вами согласен, Дмитрий Анатольевич! Очень рад возможности приезда, возможности поговорить. Очень рад с Вами воочию встретиться, познакомиться поближе и, действительно, надеюсь на очень плодотворное, долгое сотрудничество, на решение всех наболевших, острых вопросов наших отношений. Думаю, что нерешаемых вопросов нет, – нерешённых много, но нерешаемых нет. Практически всё можно решить при наличии доброй воли, при наличии взаимопонимания. Действительно, Россия и Грузия – это страны, которые очень близки друг другу исторически, культурно, по-человечески. Сегодняшняя ситуация искусственная, она не идёт на пользу никому. Думаю, что все вопросы мы должны решать. Есть принципиальные вопросы, накопившиеся проблемы. Будем их решать. Надеемся, будем решать.
*Д.МЕДВЕДЕВ:* Давайте так и поступим: продолжим разговор, будем решать.
http://www.kremlin.ru/appears/2008/0...7_202182.shtml

----------


## AC

> 31.05.2008 года
> Сообщение Управления пресс-службы и информации МО РФ.
> В соответствии с решением Президента Российской Федерации об оказании гуманитарной помощи Республике Абхазия и в связи с обращением правительства республики в настоящее время организована работа по восстановлению дорожных направлений и инфраструктуры, в которой принимают участие подразделения и спецтехника Железнодорожных войск РФ (без вооружения).


*Минобороны России: мы выведем ЖДВ из Абхазии к августу:*
С.- ПЕТЕРБУРГ, 7 июн - РИА Новости. Подразделения железнодорожных войск России в ближайшие два месяца покинут территорию Абхазии, заявил министр обороны России Анатолий Сердюков в беседе с грузинскими журналистами в субботу в Санкт-Петербурге.
"В Абхазии нет контингента, угрожающего Грузии, там находятся только строители, которые покинут Абхазию после завершения работы по восстановлению дорог", - цитирует заявление Сердюкова агентство "Новости-Грузия".
Подразделения Железнодорожных войск России прибыли в Абхазию 31 мая 2008 года для восстановления железной дороги в соответствии с решением Москвы об оказании гуманитарной помощи непризнанной республике.
Это событие вызвало резко негативную реакцию официального Тбилиси, а генсек НАТО Яап де Хооп Схеффер призвал Россию вывести железнодорожные войска из Абхазии. В свою очередь, МИД РФ настаивает на законности пребывания российских военных железнодорожников в Абхазии...
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...109474355.html

----------


## AC

*Казалось бы -- причем тут Лужков?!...*  :Biggrin:  :Eek: 
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lastnews/2..._1229092.shtml
На ближайшем заседании парламента Грузии депутат Ника Руруа намерен поставить вопрос об объявлении мэра Москвы Юрия Лужкова персоной нон грата.
«Думаю, пришло уже время, чтобы Грузия объявила господина Лужкова персоной нон грата, как это сделали наши украинские друзья и союзники», - сказал в воскресенье Руруа.
Так он прокомментировал заявление Лужкова в Санкт-Петербурге о том, что Грузия должна признать независимость Абхазии и Южной Осетии.
«Господин Лужков уже несколько лет подряд делает антигрузинские заявления и он должен понимать, что подобные его заявления имеют цену», - добавил депутат. // «Интерфакс»

----------


## FLOGGER

Тоже мог бы и хотел высказаться по этому поводу, но, мужики, мы очень уже отклонились от темы. Если про БПЛА сказать больше нечего, то надо закрывать, мне кажется, а то мы так далеко зайдём.

----------


## AC

> Тоже мог бы и хотел высказаться по этому поводу, но, мужики, мы очень уже отклонились от темы. Если про БПЛА сказать больше нечего, то надо закрывать, мне кажется, а то мы так далеко зайдём.


Я думаю, у темы еще будет вполне реальное продолжение, так что "закрывать" ее все-таки не надо...  :Smile:

----------


## Igor_k

Вот еще одно обсуждение:
http://95ishap.fastbb.ru/?1-18-0-00000027-000-0-0

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вот еще одно обсуждение:
> http://95ishap.fastbb.ru/?1-18-0-00000027-000-0-0


Весьма интересно, спасибо.



> Я думаю, у темы еще будет вполне реальное продолжение, так что "закрывать" ее все-таки не надо...


Если только по существу, как в ссылке  у Игоря. А то у нас уже политика поперла, не хочется ещё и из-за неё тут сраться...

----------


## Беларус

Вот тут можно почитать много полезного об инцидентах со сбитием грузинских БЛА: 
http://www.milkavkaz.net/forum/viewt...?t=107&start=0

Кстати, в грузинском журнале "Квирис Палитра" написана статья (автор - бывший командующий ВВС Грузии Амиран Салуквадзе) об инцидентах с БЛА. Так вот, автор пишет, что реально были сбиты не 7, а 3 БЛА (все - "Hermes-450")...

----------


## AC

> Кстати, в грузинском журнале "Квирис Палитра" написана статья (автор - бывший командующий ВВС Грузии Амиран Салуквадзе) об инцидентах с БЛА. Так вот, автор пишет, что реально были сбиты не 7, а 3 БЛА (все - "Hermes-450")...


Эх, жаль, что по-грузински мы читать не умеем...  :Smile:

----------


## timsz

Одни максимально увеличивают число своих побед, вторые - до минимума сокращают потери. Закон жанра, ничего нового.

----------


## AC

*Из интервью президента Абхазии Сергея Багапша «Красной звезде»:*

- Сергей Васильевич, кто же все-таки сбил грузинские беспилотники?

- После войны у нас осталось много систем ПВО. Мы их не использовали. Однако когда начались полеты разведывательных самолетов, спросили у миротворцев, имеем ли право «закрыть свое небо». Нам ответили, что это наше дело. И мы прикрыли свою территорию. Так что сбитые беспилотники - это наша работа, наших вооруженных сил и авиации. И впредь мы будем поступать так же. Лучше не летать там, где это не разрешается. Заявления Грузии, что эти самолеты-разведчики летают, для того чтобы определить поток движения в Гальском районе, смехотворны. Цель у них одна - изучить обстановку, чтобы потом проводить наступательные действия. Мы семь месяцев предлагали им прекратить полеты. Они слушали, но не слышали. Что ж, сбивали и будем сбивать!

Целиком интервью здесь:
http://www.redstar.ru/2008/07/03_07/3_01.html

----------


## Memf

Во время войны в Абхазии, тоже отрицали участие Российской авиации в конфликте. Пока Су-27 не сбили над Сухуми. Грачёв накануне в программе Время заявил, что это мол сами грузины свои самолёты перекрасили и бомбят, то себя, а валят на честных россиян- миротворцев. Это было в поолвине десятого, а 4-30 Су-27 у посёлка Шрома догорал.

----------


## AC

*Теперь БПЛА зачастили в Ю.Осетию...*  :Smile:  :Cool: 
МОСКВА, 5 июл - РИА Новости. Миротворцы заявляют об активизации незаконных пролетов самолетов над зоной грузино-осетинского конфликта, сообщил РИА Новости помощник командующего Смешанных сил по поддержанию мира в зоне грузино-осетинского конфликта Владимир Иванов. 
По его словам, в субботу в 4.04 мск над территорией зоны грузино-осетинского конфликта наблюдательный пост миротворческих сил от РФ "Ванати" зафиксировал пролет беспилотного летательного аппарата. Пролет проходил по маршруту с юго-запада на северо-восток на высоте 2,5-3 тысячи метров. 
Иванов подчеркнул, что "за последние двое суток это восьмой случай незаконного пролета летательных аппаратов над территорией зоны конфликта". 
Он напомнил, что появление над территорией зоны конфликта летательного аппарата является грубейшим нарушением положений решения Смешанной контрольной комиссии по урегулированию грузино-осетинского конфликта от 30 июля 2002 года (протокол 24) "О несанкционированных полетах летательных аппаратов над территорией зоны ответственности Смешанных сил по поддержанию мира в зоне грузино-осетинского конфликта". 
Ранее Иванов сообщил, что миротворцы во время обстрела Цхинвали в ночь на пятницу над районом конфликта зафиксировали пролеты семи самолетов - двух Су-25 и пяти беспилотных самолетов - разведчиков. 
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...113178532.html

----------


## AC

МОСКВА, 10 июл - РИА Новости. *Самолеты ВВС России в среду, 9 июля, совершили пролет над территорией Южной Осетии для уточнения обстановки* в зоне грузино-осетинского конфликта, где была вероятность вторжения грузинских формирований, сообщает МИД РФ.
"Девятого июля в зоне югоосетинского конфликта серьезно накалилась обстановка. Поступила информация, в т.ч. от командования миротворческих сил, о возможности прямого вторжения грузинских формирований якобы с целью освобождения четырех военнослужащих, задержанных правоохранительными органами Южной Осетии", - говорится в сообщении МИД, размещенном на сайте МИД в четверг.
"Для уточнения обстановки самолеты ВВС России совершили кратковременный пролет над территорией Южной Осетии", - сообщает МИД РФ.
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...113700527.html

----------


## juky-puky

> Ранее Иванов сообщил, что миротворцы во время обстрела Цхинвали в ночь на пятницу над районом конфликта зафиксировали пролеты семи самолетов - двух Су-25 и пяти беспилотных самолетов - разведчиков.


- И чего же их не сбили?!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Igor_k

Так они же миротворцы,а не наоборот

----------


## Bogun

http://milkavkaz.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28&start=360

Грузинские Буки?

С уважением.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> http://milkavkaz.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28&start=360
> 
> Грузинские Буки?
> 
> С уважением.


Судя по выступлениям по ссылке, я бы сказал,  грузинские жуки и грузинские пуки :).

----------


## Холостяк

Российские миротворцы зафиксировали в ночь на пятницу новые полеты летательных аппаратов над территорией зоны грузино-югоосетинского конфликта. Похоже, что Грузия возобновила полёты беспилотных летательных аппаратов.

http://news.mail.ru/politics/1904069/

----------


## FLOGGER

Так я и не понял, если раньше их сбивали безо всяких проблем, то, что же сейчас не сбили? Патроны кончились?

----------


## alexvolf

Иллюстрации к чтению.Небольшая фотосерия по БЛА

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжение фотосерии

----------


## alexvolf

Заметки СМИ

----------

